
App-UI - taylorbuley
http://triceam.github.com/app-UI/
======
obeattie
Is it just me… or does this not look like it would "feel native" at all, from
watching the video? (especially on iOS).

Not to deprecate the (I'm sure fast-maturing and ever-improving) work of the
developer, but the lag and disconnect between its UI and the native UI just
makes this completely _not_ "native-feeling".

~~~
1880
Maybe because of this? <http://cubiq.org/remove-onclick-delay-on-webkit-for-
iphone>

I didn't actually check the project source, so I could be wrong.

------
benjamincburns
Some unsolicited advice.

"app-UI is a free & open source collection of reusable "application container"
user interface components that may be helpful to web and mobile developers for
creating interactive applications using HTML and JavaScript, especially those
targeting mobile devices."

That's one loooooong sentence to start off your page with. Further, it seems
like you're scared of diving into the mobile "niche." Embrace the niche. Try
this, maybe?

"app-UI: Native-looking mobile application containers for HTML and
JavaScript."

~~~
highace
I disagree. The top sentence may be long, but it tells me exactly what it is
and why I would want to use it.

------
rgbrgb
This looks fantastic. However, after working on a simple HTML5 game for iOS,
I'll definitely be going back to native for my next app.

~~~
mdonahoe
Can you elaborate?

I am considering HTML for a mobile game, but I am concerned that performance
will be lacking and CSS will be challenging.

~~~
lazerwalker
I built the mobile HTML5 version of Words With Friends that launched as part
of Facebook's failed mobile HTML app platform, aka "Project Spartan".
(standard disclaimers: I don't work for Zynga any more, these are my own
personal opinions, etc).

I much prefer web development to native iOS development for many many reasons,
and am 100% for building desktop games in HTML5, but the thing about mobile
web apps is that you'll spend every waking minute focusing on performance;
you'd better be comfortable with not using jQuery, and you'd better be ready
to get intimately familiar with the intricacies of how WebKit renders the DOM
so you can fine-tune by hand the way it applies hardware acceleration. If
you're lucky, with tons of optimization you _might_ get performance to a
barely-acceptable level, and that's assuming your game's running in
MobileSafari instead of a Nitro-less UIWebView. Things are only going to get
better from here, but they've got a long way to go before I'll voluntarily
write another web-based mobile game.

Also, if you're building a pure web app (as opposed to a native wrapper around
a UIWebView), you functionally won't be able to have sound. I've heard that
iOS6 is finally introducing a real web audio API, but the current version of
iOS doesn't have a sane way to play audio in a way that's robust and full-
featured enough for most games.

(And if you care about cross-platform support, don't get me started on the
clusterfuck that is the Android browser. I'd honestly rather have to support
IE 6/7/8 than the Android build of WebKit.)

~~~
freddywang
totally agree. Android "Browser" is like the IE6 of mobile web. I bump into so
many problems trying to tame android "Browser". Lack of hardware acceleration
for simple displacement animation, the best transition animation you can apply
is probably fade in and out not more than 2 stacked layers. The canvas was
missing toDataURL method, canvas pixel manipulation with alpha channel
resulted in some fuzzy pixels scramble. Weird virtual keyboard behavior. It
takes few seconds for the device to tell the browser that orientation has
changed, sometime has to be accompanied with light shaking of the device. No
svg support for some older models. And majority of android devices out there
are not running the latest Android OS. Luckily Chrome is much better browser
than Android "Browser". Kudos to chrome team to make the mobile web on Android
awesome again.

------
of
It's cool to see another project on the same level of abstraction as Sencha
Touch (<http://www.sencha.com/products/touch/>)

------
brackin
Great concept but the execution isn't as good as mobile competitors like
JQuery Mobile which is pretty but incredibly simple for anyone with basic HTML
skills to build something with.

~~~
mattdawson
This toolset has a _completely_ different use case from jQuery Mobile. jQM
prescribes that your backend responds with typical HTML web pages. While it's
conceptually possible to write an app that loads something like JSON into jQM,
it's not straightforward.

This is more of a lower level transitions toolkit - only one piece of what jQM
does, and I would imagine easier to fit into your hand rolled js app.

------
tehwebguy
This looks really good. I just downloaded one of the real world example apps
the page links to and it seems pretty awesome.

The scrolling isn't the smoothest but maybe I can find a fix somewhere between
this and hnmobile.

------
jarin
I've never seen jQuery described as a "solution accelerator framework" before.

------
rglover
Very impressive. May try this out on some pet projects.

------
noirman
Twitter Bootstrap for mobile app. Looks pretty good.

------
equark
Unfortunately it still feels broken on ios.

------
realrocker
Much needed components. Good job mate.

------
akoeberle
Wonder why they depend on jquery and not zepto?

------
dreamdu5t
You should release these as web components for better modularity and
interoperability:

<http://tjholowaychuk.com/post/27984551477/components>
<https://github.com/component/spec/wiki>

------
drivebyacct2
Why does everyone emulate iOS appearance? I'm so tired of seeing it. It
desperately needs a refresh.

~~~
mkhalil
Better question. Why are you in the gray? People need to stop down-voting
things just because they disagree!

It's a solid question. jQuery mobile also emulates iOS appearance. I think
it's like when people made old windows apps, people would try to make there
apps look native to windows and use the same color scheme windows did.

